# Cannot load session extension.



## nitmd (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm having trouble getting phpMyAdmin installed.  I mucked up my mysql/php install, and tried to uninstall everything (except apache) and start over.  Now when I get to the phpMyAdmin installation, I keep getting the above error.  I've not been able to figure out what is happening and why I can't get it functioning.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 16, 2011)

Makefile says:


```
.if !defined(WITHOUT_PHP_DEPENDS)
USE_PHP=        ctype mysql [B]session[/B] filter mbstring
.endif
```

So, (re)install www/php5-session, I guess. Repeat if errors are thrown about ctype, mysql, etc.


----------



## nitmd (Mar 17, 2011)

That fixed it, now it can't load the mysql extension.  Working on that one.


----------



## nitmd (Mar 17, 2011)

And reinstalling php5-mysql now brings it up, with mcrypt and other errors, but at least it's up and I can work it from there.  Thanks!


----------



## Alt (Mar 17, 2011)

You can install many extensions at once with lang/php5-extensions, it should be much easier


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 17, 2011)

If you want to pull in a few dozen unneeded ports, sure


----------

